# Serious money



## pedropat (Mar 15, 2010)

Saving Euros, only to have them devalue (20% against the Pound ) 

Want to swap into GBP, before it get worse ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Not sure what you're asking - how to do it, or whether anyone wants to buy them off you ?

If you just want to know the best way to change euros into sterling, check out Forex companies like HIFX. You will get a better rate than doing it through your bank.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pedropat said:


> Saving Euros, only to have them devalue (20% against the Pound )
> 
> Want to swap into GBP, before it get worse ?


As long as you're not thinking of advertising. This forum doesnt have adverts littering it !!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pedropat said:


> Saving Euros, only to have them devalue (20% against the Pound )
> 
> Want to swap into GBP, before it get worse ?



And how do you know it's going to get worse?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

jojo said:


> As long as you're not thinking of advertising. This forum doesnt have adverts littering it !!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


.... If it IS advertising I'm even more confused...


----------



## pedropat (Mar 15, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> And how do you know it's going to get worse?


Great composer, I leave you & others to follow the performance of the "PIGS" & ask whether they think Greece, Italy & Ireland will comply with EU requirements. If they do not follow the score the Euro will, weaken, do you see it that way ?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

pedropat said:


> Great composer, I leave you & others to follow the performance of the "PIGS" & ask whether they think Greece, Italy & Ireland will comply with EU requirements. If they do not follow the score the Euro will, weaken, do you see it that way ?


Qatar has just sunk 300 Million euros into the Country's banks so I'm guessing they must have a bit of confidence here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think its a bit like studying form on the geegees!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## pedropat (Mar 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> I think its a bit like studying form on the geegees!!
> 
> Jo xxx


If only one could follow that, with its better prices.

Here is our own Xabiachica, January. quoting :-

Analysis: Concerns linger on capital needs of Spanish banks

Quote:
By Sonya Dowsett

MADRID | Tue Jan 25, 2011 8:27am EST

MADRID (Reuters) - Spain's plans to force its banks to increase their financial safety net and nationalize failed lenders may be no more than steps in the right direction.

Despite government plans designed to inject renewed confidence into the banks, concerns still linger on the sector's capital shortfall and ability to capture new funds.
__________________


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pedropat said:


> If only one could follow that, with its better prices.
> 
> Here is our own Xabiachica, January. quoting :-
> 
> ...



...... and your point is??? 

Jo xx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pedropat said:


> Great composer, I leave you & others to follow the performance of the "PIGS" & ask whether they think Greece, Italy & Ireland will comply with EU requirements. If they do not follow the score the Euro will, weaken, do you see it that way ?


Having tried to follow predictions for currency conversion for years I have come to the conclusion that not even "the experts" can predict what will happen. If they could, they wouldnt be working for HIFX and the like! 

Yes, I accept the signs are there ...... but who knows. You think you are right then you go ahead and put your cash elsewhere, but dont complain if it all goes the other way due to someone in Outer Mongolia upsetting the markets


----------



## pedropat (Mar 15, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Qatar has just sunk 300 Million euros into the Country's banks so I'm guessing they must have a bit of confidence here


Then the next line reads :-

"Spanish cajas may need a further €50 billion" So, whilst 300k is a serious figure, it is a drop in the "Gutter" compared to what is needed.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I will buy your euros at £1 =1.19 euros, with a higher rate for an amount over 10k euros.
I think it is likely that the £ will weaken before the euro.
I would want to meet and hand over cash. No bank transfers.


----------



## pedropat (Mar 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> ...... and your point is???
> 
> Jo xx


Not sure that I have a point, I am following events, daily, sceptically wool gathering, bits of info. But I am most preoccupied, with the query, have the other Euro States got the discipline; the Greeks, have printed counterfeit money & the Irish changed their government - Italy is entertained by its own TV sex scandal. 
Spain may sell off the unfinished housing stock, another bargain, for petrol dollars ( earned, last week,since the Middle East crisis )

As Englishmen, " England expects" we shall toe the line, put our shoulders to the wheel - you all know the chorus! We come back to the point of our discussion, is the Pound, more stable & after recovering 20%+ (2010) will it continue to strengthen (or Euro weaken, whichever)?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

pedropat said:


> Not sure that I have a point, I am following events, daily, sceptically wool gathering, bits of info. But I am most preoccupied, with the query, have the other Euro States got the discipline; the Greeks, have printed counterfeit money & the Irish changed their government - Italy is entertained by its own TV sex scandal.
> Spain may sell off the unfinished housing stock, another bargain, for petrol dollars ( earned, last week,since the Middle East crisis )
> 
> As Englishmen, " England expects" we shall toe the line, put our shoulders to the wheel - you all know the chorus! We come back to the point of our discussion, is the Pound, more stable & after recovering 20%+ (2010) will it continue to strengthen (or Euro weaken, whichever)?


Why not consult your seaweed or crystal ball?
Economics, despite what is thought by many, is an art, not a science.
Indicators are that the UK economy will run into serious trouble. I'm surprised that the house price index was as 'good' as it was reported.....£ didn't fall as I thought it would....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pedropat said:


> Not sure that I have a point, I am following events, daily, sceptically wool gathering, bits of info. But I am most preoccupied, with the query, have the other Euro States got the discipline; the Greeks, have printed counterfeit money & the Irish changed their government - Italy is entertained by its own TV sex scandal.
> Spain may sell off the unfinished housing stock, another bargain, for petrol dollars ( earned, last week,since the Middle East crisis )
> 
> As Englishmen, " England expects" we shall toe the line, put our shoulders to the wheel - you all know the chorus! We come back to the point of our discussion, is the Pound, more stable & after recovering 20%+ (2010) will it continue to strengthen (or Euro weaken, whichever)?


Unless theres any interest changes, an earth quake, civil unrest, an ash cloud, heavy snow, a recession that no one noticed..........

jo xxx


----------



## pedropat (Mar 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> Unless theres any interest changes, an earth quake, civil unrest, an ash cloud, heavy snow, a recession that no one noticed..........
> 
> jo xxx


You omitted, Snow on the line.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pedropat said:


> You omitted, Snow on the line.



ooooopps!! You get my point, its predicting the financial markets isnt an accurate science, its simply another form of gambling IMO and to pay a company or broker to do it for you is a dangerous game 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

pedropat said:


> Saving Euros, only to have them devalue (20% against the Pound )
> 
> Want to swap into GBP, before it get worse ?



I made you a serious offer.
Why waste people's time by offering to trade and not even bargaining?them with GBP (£1 =42 CZK as
I made a profit buying euros with Czech crowns I had previously bought at £1 =42 CZK euros . At the time I sold CZK for euros the £ was trading at £1 =26 CZK. So I'm keen to buy more euros privately, no commission, at a favourable rate. Cash for cash. Meet in Marbella.
Why open the shop if the goods aren't for sale


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry for garbled last post....
But that's not a reason for not responding.
I cannot for the life of me understand the rationale behind some posts. You stated you had euros you wanted to sell.
I can buy at £1= 1.17 euros so offering you £1=1.19 euros on currency you say you have lost 20% on is a good deal as presumably you bought at around £1 = 1.40 euros? 
No-one will offer you over £1=1.20.
Why make the offer in the first place


----------



## pedropat (Mar 15, 2010)

Dear Jojo,

I wrote in earlier, asking for your guidance, as a Moderator, could you come through , please. privately ?

Just a comment; Moderators, appear to be like Policemen, you can never find one when you want one ! Neither personal, nor meant to be offensive -, just my experience There is a sweat side - like Cops, I hope you are looking younger !

Best regards, Pedropat


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pedropat said:


> Just a comment; Moderators, appear to be like Policemen, you can never find one when you want one ! Neither personal, nor meant to be offensive -, just my experience There is a sweat side - like Cops, I hope you are looking younger !
> 
> Best regards, Pedropat


Yes!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pedropat said:


> Just a comment; Moderators, appear to be like Policemen, you can never find one when you want one ! Neither personal, nor meant to be offensive -, just my experience There is a sweat side - like Cops, I hope you are looking younger !


The main difference being that Policemen get paid, and we are volunteers who have real lives to be getting on with


----------



## pedropat (Mar 15, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> The main difference being that Policemen get paid, and we are volunteers who have real lives to be getting on with


UNDERSTOOD, APPRECIATED & GRATEFUL. "Lang may yer lum reek "


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

So....I presume there's nowt doing. Would have been nice to have had a reply, though. 
Rate showed slight decrease yesterday, down again today to £1=1.17 euros.
It's a case of £ weakening not the euro strengthening. Maybe to do with the uncertainty surrounding the UK economy....no increase in interest rates, rising unemployment, poor trade figures and so on and so on.
As I need to exchange a significant amount of £ to euros I think I'll wait.


----------



## pedropat (Mar 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Forgive me, how do I reply to your private message ¿


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pedropat said:


> Forgive me, how do I reply to your private message ¿


When the private message is open you press reply


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

£ down again, largely due to poor UK house price index from Halifax and European banks have indicated they will raise interest rates.
Now trading at just above £1 = 1.16.
Glad I bought a few k euros at 1.19 a few weeks back to pay the rent.
Future for £ not looking good as BoE is stubborn on interest rates....but then they have little choice, given the current economic policy.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> As I need to exchange a significant amount of £ to euros I think I'll wait.


Same situation here :ranger: that figure we want of 1.20 to the £ seems ever distant.


----------

